# No JOKE



## TankBuster (Feb 8, 2006)

The US army recently looked into bullet broof under ware! That raises the question....WHOS SHOOTING US DOWN THERE??????????????????


----------



## ArcticWolf (Feb 8, 2006)

I hate to say this... but aren't the Americans infamous for 'friendly fire'...


----------



## TankBuster (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey you now how us yanks hate the top brass, so we shoot em in the @$$


----------



## ArcticWolf (Feb 8, 2006)

*Career advancement...*

I never realised it was the American way of advancing your career... laugh;


----------



## TankBuster (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, officers are a pain in the butt..........Why do ya think generals (except Patton and Shwartzkof ) stayed their butts off the front line


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Nov 16, 2009)

*I don't know about you, but bulletproof underwear might come in real handy if you're unlucky enough to trip a "BOUNCING BETTY" mine.  The Viet Cong used them to blow the nuts off intrepid GI's strolling through the jungle of Vietnam. 

The way it worked was upon activation, usually through a tripwire or pressure sensor, the canister would fire the mine's shrapnel charge up into the air about 2 and 1/2 feet, then detonate.  Instant casteration!  *


----------

